
The Scutoid: A geometric building block of life - galfarragem
http://chalkdustmagazine.com/blog/the-scutoid-a-geometric-building-block-of-life/
======
mc32
A previous discussion at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17693315](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17693315)

